# Waxstock Pics



## DrDax (Apr 16, 2009)

First set, more tomorrow


----------



## J77ONO (Apr 11, 2012)

Very nice pics :thumb:


----------



## cortinajim (Sep 12, 2009)

Nice wheel and hub cap ,thank you


----------



## DrDax (Apr 16, 2009)

cortinajim said:


> Nice wheel and hub cap ,thank you


Got a few more to post. Will post ASAP.


----------



## DrDax (Apr 16, 2009)

Put you in your own thread  
Looks like we need a restoration thread on the build and a bit of history of your mk1


----------

